# tshirtecommerce



## drdeath19134 (Mar 23, 2009)

Trying to see if anyone is using this software on there site. the online demo is kinda bland and would like to see if anyone else is using this and what they done to it more of an expanded version.


----------



## nicefile (Nov 3, 2014)

@drdeath19134, You can see some website using tshirtecommerce:

printandstuff.com
excelsports.in
customdesignprint.com


----------



## johana86 (Aug 21, 2016)

Choose an app except woocommerce because it's too complicated. I worked hard for about a month to create my stores.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I experimented with it for a while. I could never get it to display and price things correctly. The developers answer to every issue is that his code is fine and you just are doing things wrong, then he publishes updates 3 months later fixing what he insisted worked correctly earlier. I had better things to do than test his product and pay for the priviledge. I could never get a straight answer on how to size images and designs to get them to price correctly. What little documentation he had was useless, maybe it has improved by now?


----------



## drdeath19134 (Mar 23, 2009)

printandstuff.com if you order 1 its $12.00 10 its 12 each 100 12 each is this a demo site or live?




nicefile said:


> @drdeath19134, You can see some website using tshirtecommerce:
> 
> printandstuff.com
> excelsports.in
> customdesignprint.com


----------



## aldorabancroft (Nov 18, 2014)

Why just this one? There are also some more available on Internet.


----------



## drdeath19134 (Mar 23, 2009)

aldorabancroft said:


> Why just this one? There are also some more available on Internet.



The reason I selected this one is price. It is currently 10% of the cost of the one in your tag line. And is available in opencart.


----------

